# How long do hogs avoid an area where they have been shot at?



## Condor (Jan 26, 2019)

Have been running a feeder for a few months with a camera recording the hog visits.  A group of 8 hogs was coming in every nite for 2 months about 5:45-6:00 like clockwork.   We sat over the site and shot a hog with the aid of a green LED light on Friday.   We had 100 lbs of corn on the ground but the hogs did not come back last nite or tonite.    How long will they avoid this bait site?   We figured they might be back tonite but no dice.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 26, 2019)

Hard to say. We have shot them and it take a month for them to come back then we have had them come back the same night. All big hogs or sow with pigs?


----------



## Condor (Jan 26, 2019)

All big hogs, 2 weeks ago I shot and missed one there and they came back 3 hours later, around 10:30 PM.    We figured they would be back tonite due to the weather and amount of corn on the ground.   I will find out as I have a camera hung over the feeder.


----------



## transfixer (Jan 27, 2019)

One thing I have figured out about hogs is,,,  you can't figure them out,  at least on our lease,   they just seem to do whatever on a whim ,  if they don't find food elsewhere then they'll be back,  if they do ?  who knows ?


----------



## DW40 (Jan 27, 2019)

I shot two late yesterday evening. Dropped a big sow on the corn pile right in front of the camera and the other ran down the hill. It froze last night so I left them and came back this morning to quarter them up. 
The big sow had been moved a few feet and the corn was all gone. Checked the camera and had several different sounders coming in to the corn with her laying there. Another sow, obviously a hungry girl, pushed the dead one out of the way to eat some bloody corn. They did not care that she was laying there.
I'm guessing the sow I shot was close to 300 lbs, so you can imagine what it took to mover her.  
I think if you have just a few hogs they won't come back to a kill spot for a while. If you've got several sounders (over-run) they simply don't care.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Feb 3, 2019)

I’ve stalked, shot, missed, and spooked probably 20-30 pigs in the same 1 mile creek bottom since small game season this fall and the are still thick in there. Not as thick now that the acorns are gone, but back when there was plenty to eat they hung around despite a lot of pressure. This is on public land too, so I know others are back in there as well.


----------

